# Spark Plug Gap Size?



## mariog7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello. I am changing out the plugs on my 2005.5 VW Jetta 2.5. What is the correct gap size? I have ordered the NGK PZFR5J-11
Thanks.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Spark Plug Gap Size? (mariog7)*

The plugs from VW come pregapped. Just throw them in


----------



## mariog7 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Spark Plug Gap Size? (vw93to85)*

Thanks. But I didn't buy the plugs from vw - I ordered them from partsgeeks.com. Would they still be pregapped?


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Spark Plug Gap Size? (mariog7)*

NGK PZFR5Q-11
1.0 millimeter = 0.0393700787 inches 










_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 9:21 AM 9-24-2009_


_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 9:32 AM 9-24-2009_


----------



## mariog7 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Spark Plug Gap Size? (07JettaMK5)*

Thank you so much!!!


----------

